# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Comprehensive Transportation Hub Plots T3/T4 | 291m x 2 | 953ft x 2 | 61 fl x 2 | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

深圳地铁


深圳地铁



www.szmc.net









前海管理局召开前海湾综合交通枢纽专家研讨会-前海加速度-深圳市前海深港现代服务业合作区管理局网站







qh.sz.gov.cn












前海枢纽上盖六期竞赛优胜出炉丨深圳市前海综合交通枢纽上盖项目六期（西区）规划及概念设计


前海深港现代服务业合作区定位为未来整个 珠三角的“曼哈顿”前海新中心规划中提出以 现代服务业、城市功能和公共服务集聚、以绿色、低碳、智慧为特质、在公园中建造城市彰显中国文化自信和中国风格的独一无二的湾…




zhuanlan.zhihu.com














































by 小凡 on Gaoloumi

















Google Earth from 03/22, T4 out the ground. Location: 22°32'23.38"N 113°53'30.96"E


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Awesome, even more almost-supertalls in Qianhai!


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

The problem is that I cannot find any information in English about this current development in Qianhai.
Nor can I find much about the design or architect even in Chinese.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/07/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

@ed500, will you open threads for the other pltos as well? Even if they are not on prep yet, I think we should have a thread for each of them


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Khale_Xi said:


> @ed500, will you open threads for the other pltos as well? Even if they are not on prep yet, I think we should have a thread for each of them


i will do, just trying to find some more info and renders for the other plots


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@ed500, @Khale_Xi, @A Chicagoan, they are 291-meter buildings. they should be 300-meter, it affects my obsessive compulsive disorder 😭 😭


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Final heights? Posted by 小渔村 in early January









Recent update by 摩天圳


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

We really need threads for the rest of the plots


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

solid skyline!


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

22/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

深圳前海综合交通枢纽 – JATO Design International Limited


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

14/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

